# 1999.5 2.0L Jetta Maintenance Info Needed



## InsanePostman (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey all, new to the forums. I bought a 1999.5 2.0L Jetta with 200k miles. It was owned by a VW mechanic and runs great. I was wondering if it's worth switching to synthetic oil having this many miles or not. A mechanic told me that switching to synthetic might not be a great idea because of how well it cleans the engine. He said that if the gaskets are bad and I put synthetic in it, it might actually expose the cracks in the gaskets as it cleans the gunk off them and cause it to leak. Is this true? And if it is worth switching to synthetic, what type and weight would you guys recommend? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

That many miles? I'd probably just keep doing whatever the mechanic has been doing with it.


----------



## InsanePostman (Jun 20, 2013)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> That many miles? I'd probably just keep doing whatever the mechanic has been doing with it.


That's kinda what I was thinking. Runs great. But I got the car at half the bluebook value so I couldn't pass it up. Thanks for your input!


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

If it was owned by a VW mechanic, odds are its had synthetic oil in it most of not all the time. So I don't see any issues.

TS


----------

